# Sharpening Ellsworth Hollowing Tool



## 10x10turning (Oct 25, 2017)

How do I sharpen the tip of this hollowing tool?

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...de=packard&Product_Code=106211&Category_Code=


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 25, 2017)

The website says "Instructions for basic use, sharpening and making a handle are included."


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 25, 2017)

Here's how Trent Bosch sharpens his hollowing tools ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 25, 2017)

Or the 3/16 HSS cutter can be removed by heating the end of the bar with a torch. Sharpen the cutter on a grinder platform by hand or with a holder (purchase or make) like you might do for a spindle gouge. Finally clean up old CA glue with some acetone before re-gluing your cutter back into the bar.

Tip: You're more likely to sharpen the cutter often when it's quick to remove. Consider drilling and tapping your bar for a set screw instead of using CA glue.​
Tools like this were simple (aka cheap) to make, but not a very good design since the cutting tip is away from the center line so there can be too much torque. I'm saving up my pennies to buy a captured hollowing system next year, or hopefully find one at an estate sale for a reasonable price.

Best of luck.

-Karl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 25, 2017)

A diamond file or card will work on those types of tools, but I generally do something similar to what Duncan’s video link suggested.


----------

